# How much for 10 acres?



## noblesteed (13 May 2011)

Seen a field for sale in our village!!!! 10 acres. By informal tender. Does that mean I have to make an offer?
It's got water and good fencing, and road access. In the national park tho. No field shelter at the mo so would need one.
How much is 10 acres of grassland in North Yorkshire worth?


----------



## Louby (13 May 2011)

A lot I would expect .  Years ago it was £3500 an acre round here.  Land is at a premium though.  Would be interesting to see how much land is now
Good luck


----------



## spacefaer (13 May 2011)

There's 5 acres for sale just outside Doncaster, fenced and watered for £60,000


----------



## Enfys (14 May 2011)

spacefaer said:



			There's 5 acres for sale just outside Doncaster, fenced and watered for £60,000
		
Click to expand...

Good Grief

I bought a house and 2 acres for 10K less than that in 1998!


----------



## roshah (14 May 2011)

my uncle sold 10 acres for 45k about 10 years ago... don't know about todays prices... depends also if there has been planning permission passed for a site on there. very rare you'd find ten acres soley for grazing purposes.


----------



## AngieandBen (14 May 2011)

Enfys said:



			Good Grief

I bought a house and 2 acres for 10K less than that in 1998!
		
Click to expand...

A house with 2 acres for 50K!! 

Stable yard down from us with timber stables and 5 acres has sold for 90k by us

We've just sold our house with lots of stone stables/outbuildings and 4 bed house for 570k which I think is very cheap for our area.

So depends on where you live


----------



## soltydog (14 May 2011)

Hi
I bought 8 acres 2 years ago in yorkshire I paid 5k per acre its still going for this sum if a larger acreage. The smaller the acreage the more they are asking as they know horse owners will pay stumped up prices. There is some for sale a few miles away 25k for 2 acre paddocks it has not sold though its been up over a year.


----------



## indie999 (14 May 2011)

Agree land at premium. Its what its worth to you. 

Water road frontage etc could end up costing too. Security?? National park??

About 10 years ago land was about £7.5 k an acre. The more you buy usually it costs a bit less and depends what type it is amenity etc

I paid £10k per acre about 7 years ago for a 2 acre with no water, no road frontage! But it was very close to my home so it was worth a lot more to me. Land in Herts is like golddust.

Have a look on woodlandsforsale as they sell paddocks and it will give you an idea of what prices are like in your area. They cover the whole of the uk

Good luck (I ended up thinking it would be easier to move house if buying more acres than spending ie £100k) Also thats a lot of livery??


----------



## noblesteed (14 May 2011)

There is a bit of sloping wood/grass land for sale nearby that is £45k. Think it's 10 acres. The field I am interested in is flat. It's definitely grazing land because it is National Park, so NO chance of ever having planning permission agreed on it. 
Does informal tender mean offers then? I need to speak to my bank! My OH and I have been looking for a little nest-egg and this might just fit the bill.


----------



## indie999 (14 May 2011)

Go for it, I dont regret buying my field its lovely having somewhere no rent etc and yes it is an investment. I have had people asking if I will give them first refusal etc etc. The lady that owned it before me hassled the farmer for years to sell it!  Right place right time.

Good luck


----------



## Jane_Lou (14 May 2011)

Just be careful if it in a National Park as you may struggle to even have mobile shelters on the land. I would make enquiries with the local planning office before you proceed if you need shelters as you could come unstuck if you purchased the land and then had planning issues with your shelters.


----------

